# So now that 2009 is here...Where are you going?



## lprstn (Jan 9, 2009)

I love to hear where people are going to travel every year.  I get great ideas for my next year's bookings (of which I already started).

Well here goes...

Jan - Massenutten, VA (MLK weekend)
Feb - Shawnee, PA (Pres weekend)
Apr - Smugglers Notch, VT (last week of skiing)
May - Sheraton Vistana, FL (Memorial Day weekend)
July - Cliffs at Peace, Los Vegas (Independence Day week)
July - Wyndham Onshore, RI
Sep - Royal Mayan, Cancun (Labor Day Week)
Nov - Westgate Vacation Villas, FL (Thanksgiving) - 3-Day Disney Cruise to Bahamas
Dec - Mirror Lake & Glacier Canyon, Wisc. Dells (Christmas/New Year's Eve)

I gave away to family for Christmas presents because I couldn't afford the additional airfare... 

May - Grand Mayan, Acapulco (Memorial Day weekend)
Aug - Morritt's Grand, Cayman Island


----------



## labguides (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, you have lots planned for 2009.
So far, we only have
Grand Timber, Breck, August


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jan 9, 2009)

Apr - Ontario, Canada (Law Cranberry Resort) - Easter Week:whoopie: 
Dec - Nuevo Vallarta (Grand Mayan) - Christmas Week 


I need to find two more places to go as I have a week with SFX and a week with RCI that will expire the end of the year.


Marcia3641


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2009)

So far in 2009:

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas  (March)

Four Seasons Aviara (October)

I'm going to try to get another trip or two in, but this looks like it's going to be one of my quieter years when it comes to travel.

Steve


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 10, 2009)

Jan - Veracruz Mexico (5 days)
Feb - Maui HI (2 weeks)
Mar - San Francisco CA (extra-long weekend)
Apr - Veracruz Mexico (10 days)
Jul - Napa Valley CA (1 week)
Aug - San Francisco CA (extra-long weekend)
Nov - Puerto Vallarta Mexico (1 week)
Dec - Veracruz Mexico (2 weeks)

I love vacations!


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2009)

January - Vilnius, Lithuania (a few extra days after a business trip there)
February - Rome (couple of days on a stopover on a business trip)
March - Sicily (long weekend)
April - France (t/s exchange)
May - Romania painted monasteries (long weekend)
June - Crimea (5 days)
July - Poland and Hungary (t/s exchanges)
August - US
September - Kosovo and Macedonia (4-5 days)
November - UK (t/s exchange)
December - US


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> January - Vilnius, Lithuania (a few extra days after a business trip there)
> February - Rome (couple of days on a stopover on a business trip)
> March - Sicily (long weekend)
> April - France (t/s exchange)
> ...



You forgot October!  That's my favorite month!  I am so jealous of you TUGGERS who are either retired or so amazingly well-off that you can work from timeshares 9-12 months out of the year!

Ahhhh.... something to look forward to!

I'm just looking forward to Grand Cayman in 7 days!


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm jealous too.

We just came back from Orlando (Grande Vista), doing a week in Wyndam Skyline Tower in June and a week in Morritt's Tortuga in July.  I think that will be it for this year.

Anne


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 10, 2009)

I have planned Cancun at an AI for early February to celebrate my 50th birthday.

Then in early April I want to go to Orlando, need to work on this soon.

In the summer DH and want to take a driving trip out west, it will depend on what TS I can get.

And then one more TBD.

This is fun post.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 10, 2009)

March - San Jose, CA (work for a week)
March - Flagstaff & Sedona (vacation)
May - Williamsburg, VA (sisters' long weekend)
June/July - New Orleans (conference & vacation for a week)
Aug/Sept - Hawaii (vacation for two weeks)
Nov - Orlando (Thanksgiving week with family - all of them!)
Dec - TBA (I have from Chrismas Eve through New Year's Day as paid holiday)

Flagstaff, New Orleans and Hawaii are all t/s trips (4 weeks worth)


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 10, 2009)

*I have nothing booked! Yikes!!!*

For the 1st time in 13 yrs of timesharing I have nothing booked and I am starting to panic. Normally I have 2 weeks booked a year in advance. Most of my former top tens to visit in the past have already been seen to our great fortune so now I have to come up with a new list. 

2010-I want to do Napa/Tahoe/Carmel/Yosemite so that is really not a TS trip unless we want to drive really far each day from a central spot.



For those of you with multi months booked I am turning green.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 10, 2009)

April - Hawaii - 1 week

May - San Francisco- 1 week

August - Scandinavian/Russia cruise, plus extra days in Copenhagen - 2 weeks

We have one timeshare week due to expire on 12/31/09, so we need to decide where to use it -- maybe Williamsburg, VA in October.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 10, 2009)

New Year's Orange Bowl, Miami

Jan-Apr Steamboat Springs

May Puerto Vallarta

June Train Trip  Empire Builder Chicago Seattle, Canadian Vancouver Toronto

Oct London

Sometime TBD Charleston SC

Sometime TBD Las Vegas

Cheers


----------



## Dori (Jan 10, 2009)

We leave in three weeks for a 5-week stay in Florida.   

April-  Reno, Tahoe, San Francisco

May or June-  maybe a trip to South Korea to visit our son who is teaching there.


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 10, 2009)

I think we're doing pretty well because we're NOT retired and have 2 kids in school (8th and 5th grades).  So for all of these we are only taking the kids out of 1.5 days of school, and are doing boy scout camp, band camp, etc!   

February:  San Francisco
April:  Greece (Santorini, Nauplion, Athens)
June/July:  Hawaii (Kauai and Oahu)
Labor Day:  Bruce Peninsula in Canada

(OK, Pokagon State Park in Indiana for a family reunion for Memorial Day weekend,  but I don't think that's glam enough to compare to other's lists!) :hysterical: 

I'm itching to plan a trip to Moscow/St. Petersburg/Vilnius, Lithuania for August, but don't know if that will happen.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 10, 2009)

*Wow!!! Keep it coming!*

You all have some great vacations planned...:whoopie:   some I may steal for 2010!

Oh, BTW, I get to take so many because most of the places we go are usually driving vacations, and we cook in the unit.  Not to mention I only take my kids out of school for thankgiving, so Jan/Feb/May's vacations are only from Fri-Tues.

I am so impressed by some of the places you all are going.  Keep it coming!!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, someone who travels more than we do!

Jan       Marriott Desert Springs Villas I, Palm Desert
Feb       Bluegreen's Marathon and Westin's Key West
Mar       Wyndham Las Vegas
Apr       Gaslamp Suites in San Diego
Jul        The Whaler in Lahaina, Maui (2 wks)
Aug       Worldmark in Canada, Wash., and Oregon (3 wks)

So far nothing planned for last quarter of year.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 10, 2009)

Catlovers:  What is there to do in Veracruz?  Whereabouts is it?  Do you need to speak Spanish there?


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 10, 2009)

Carolinian:  Tell me something about Crimea -- where is it and what does it offer?  You are so fortunate to be able to fairly easily travel among the European countries.  Have you noticed any difference with these people in our getting a new president?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 10, 2009)

Aruba - February thru August.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 10, 2009)

2009 trips

jan-anaheim with DS and his friend 1 air ticket free hotel free
feb-3 weeks in florida free airfare and then to cancun in the middle of trip
mar-westin kierland village- free 1st class air going with DS for her 60th and flying in her best friend for a surprise. friend's air free
apr-westin st. john with DH both free air
may- 10 of us at harborside at the atlantis 3 free flights
july4th weekend orlando free air for both hotel free
aug still up in the air
oct- italy 2 1st calss tick for free and all hotels are free
dec- florida for new years

then i start all over again

life is soooo good.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Carolinian:  Tell me something about Crimea -- where is it and what does it offer?  You are so fortunate to be able to fairly easily travel among the European countries.  Have you noticed any difference with these people in our getting a new president?



Crimea is a large peninsula in the Black Sea that is part of Ukraine.  The attractions are the sea and the palaces and castles there.  I will be staying in a hotel in Yalta, and doing a couple of day trips to other places of interest. It was an independent Khanate until the Russians took over in the late 1700s, and the palace of the Khans is supposed to be one of the more interesting. There are also some interesting palaces built by the Romanovs and by Russian aristocrats, and a castle built by the Genoese to protect one of their trading outposts in medieval times.

As to the leadership change in the US, I have been in Italy, Switzerland, and France in western Europe since the election and did not here any comments one way or the other while I was there but then I was not in any situations where such comments would have naturally come up.  Here in eastern Europe, especially the closer to Russia one gets, there is apprehension over whether he will be firm enough in standing up to Russia's attempts to dominate its neighbors.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 10, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> Aruba - February thru August.



Wow!!! How did you manage that!?  I would love to be able to do Aruba for that long, heck even 3 weeks!


* And PointsJunki * How do you get the free airfare?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 10, 2009)

DW and I are working stiffs, so with few opportunities to getaway, we cram in a lot.
May -- five days in London (tickets to Eric Clapton), three days driving in Scotland.
September -- a week in Orlando.


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 10, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Catlovers:  What is there to do in Veracruz?  Whereabouts is it?  Do you need to speak Spanish there?



Ah Veracruz, a well-kept secret, but I guess I am about to let the cat out of the bag!  

Veracruz is a state in Mexico, bordering on the Gulf of Mexico (about 6-8 'o' clock position).  It's also the name of the largest city in the state (also called Puerto de Veracruz).  Historically, it's a very important city to Mexico as this is one of the largest seaports in the country, and before the advent of air travel, the closest seaport to Mexico City.  Because of its seafaring roots, there is a huge Caribbean influence in this city - in fact there is a whole Afro-Caribbean subculture here that I have never seen in any other part of Mexico.  For example, they have a Carnivale celebration here every Feb/Mar that rivals some of the other big ones in the Caribbean and South America.

I said Veracruz is a well-kept secret, but only to those NOT from Mexico.  For Mexicans, Veracruz state has been a huge tourist destination for years, so it has a really well-developed infrastructure.  There is lots to do here, indoors and out, both in the city and the state, and we have come to love it.  It has all the urban comforts as well as endless remote beaches, so a great balance.  However, there are not a lot of Americans or Canadians here, and that's why there is not that much English spoken, especially when you venture out of Veracruz City.  Also unfortunately (at least for TUGgers), there are no timeshares in this part of Mexico (at least not yet!)

Cathyb, you obviously noticed that we are going there three times this year (the first time this year in less than two weeks actually!!) -- it's because we have purchased a home in a beachfront community about 45 minutes north of Veracruz City.  My husband and I have always wanted a beach home, but in so many parts of the world, the prices are already out of sight, at least for our budgets.  Veracruz state turned out to be a hidden gem for us -- because it is still relatively undiscovered by Americans and Canadians (in terms of a tourist destination), the real estate prices for beachfront homes are still EXTREMELY reasonable.  I'm sure that will become less true over time, but we got in early, so we now have a home here.  We figure this was a good decision.  If things stay the way they are, then we have a fabulous home right on the ocean, and if this area becomes more popular with foreigners, then the value of our real estate investment will go up.  Either way we win!  

If you want more information on Veracruz, then please don't hesitate to ask.  We have come to love our "secret"  , and I'd be happy to share!


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 10, 2009)

Veracruz sounds lovely!  I love Mexico...but I digress....
January  Tucson
March   7 day Caribbean cruise
May      Marriott DSVII   (Palm Desert)
July     Welk Mountain Villas  (Escondido)
Sept.   Gray's Inn  (Morro Bay-Embarcadero  
  "        Harbortown Pt. (Ventura)
Oct      Hoping for Kauai Coast Resort

   Most are driving distances for us.


----------



## AMJ (Jan 10, 2009)

Mid February:  Willowbrook at Lake Harmony in the Poconos
Last week in May:  Marriott's Ocean Pointe in West Palm Beach
Last week in June: Marriott's Harbour Point in HHI
Mid July:  Marriott's Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach
First week in August:  Marriott's Barony Beach club in HHI
Christmas: still planning

Joyce


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 10, 2009)

lprstn said:


> Wow!!! How did you manage that!?  I would love to be able to do Aruba for that long, heck even 3 weeks!
> 
> 
> * And PointsJunki * How do you get the free airfare?



i use my credit cards and the airline  malls to my advantage. besides all those flights each year i have 440,000 miles waiting to be used.

in 2008 i had 5 first class tickets. 6 free jetblue, 6 southwest, and 4 coach flights for free.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 10, 2009)

*2009*

After a very busy few years, I am not doing as much this year:

Gran Canary in January

Hong Kong and Philippines (again) in March and April

Sweden in July

and TBA   LOL

I will undoubtedly make a trip or two to Washington, DC and one to Southern California too where my daughters live.  For the most part, I am staying out of Europe because of the value of the dollar there.

I'd be interested in knowing what TS Carolinian is trading into in Hungary and Poland.  I saw one in Poland and passed.  Maybe he will let us know.


----------



## donnaval (Jan 10, 2009)

January-early Feb - three weeks in Florida
Late March - maybe N. Carolina
April - Florida
July/August - Somewhere cool for one or two weeks, not booked yet
Late September - Branson on trip with gal pals
December - Cancun

Hmmm...I see I have gaps in May/June and October/November.  So many places, so little time!


----------



## linmcginn (Jan 10, 2009)

March  : Marriott Desert Springs II, Palm Desert
May     : Marriott Crystal Shores, Marco Island
October: Four Seasons Aviara, Carlsbad
             San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll go to Southern California in October, and Pacific Mexico, mainly Mazatlán.  Other than that, I'll probably go to Las Vegas a few times...

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2009)

Coronado 2/1 (TS) followed by a Mexican Riviera cruise.
Memorial day week Provincetown MA (TS)
Summer RV trip Banff, N.Cascades, Visit Seattle kids.
We'll leave the 5th wheel at a nearby reservoir for weekend use.

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 10, 2009)

Jimster said:


> For the most part, I am staying out of Europe because of the value of the dollar there.



The Pound is down from $2.00 to $1.75 (my last two trips last year) to around $1.50-$1.55. Best I have seen it in a while. Similar but not quite as big a drop for the Euro, $1.60 to $1.35.

Cheers


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 11, 2009)

After reading all the fun posts, I got motivated and got our trip to Orlando in early April booked.  Five nights at the HGVC in I drive, my husband has never been to Florida.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 11, 2009)

*I miss vacations*

We only went twice last year in the start of the year because of remodels on two houses.  One is done for now and the other still having work done so we can sell it.
Once we know where we stand we will be off to Hawaii for a week or two then Lawrence Welk to be able to visit with our daughter and grand daughter.
They were here for New Years but only for a short visit.  The son n law will be gone for 7 months (military).
That leaves us 2 or 3 weeks of undecided but I know this year we will go somewhere.  At least a pleasure to get me by until then.
Bart


----------



## capjak (Jan 11, 2009)

March-Orlando Disney's BWV & Sheraton Vistana Villages
Summer-haven't decided as schedules are not good for the summer this year
Winter-maybe xmas in Orlando again


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, you all have some exciting exchanges planned for this year!!  Ours are pretty boring-sounding because our kids are so young that it's tough to go too far from home.  We have 2 DVC exchanges, 2 DVC stays on our points (Thanksgiving and XMas), a Bonnet Creek last Call week (late Jan./early Feb.), and probably a bunch of Bonnet Creek long weekends once our Wyndham FSPs finally get put into their system.  We also have a week at a local coastal FL resort (II exchange).

I'm looking forward to a few years from now when we can plan some awesome exchanges.  I'm always salivating when I see Harborside Atlantis come up on II (not that it comes up that much), so that's on the wishlist.  Also, we'd love, love, love to get down to the Keys (about a 5 hour drive for us) and I see some nice exchanges there from time to time too.  Colonial Williamsburg will be on the wishlist too


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 11, 2009)

I ALWAYS use my cc's for mileage~!!!  We bought 30 weeks in Aruba and we're going to try the extended time.  We did 3 weeks in the spring last year (we sold that unit after buying the other) and 5 weeks in the new unit.  DH is now freaking out even though it was his idea


----------



## labguides (Jan 11, 2009)

<Euro, $1.60 to $1.35.>>

We may have to start thinking Bavaria again.


----------



## Judy (Jan 11, 2009)

April 28 - May 5 Worldmark New Orleans for Jazz Fest
April and/or May (dates and lodging TBD) Orlando for Epcot Flower and Garden Show
June 6 - 13 Morritt's Grand Cayman
July 29 - August 10 Tour of National Parks in southwest Colorado, SE Utah, and northern New Mexico including a week at Fairfield Durango
August 30 - September 12 Buddy Dive aka Lions Dive Bonaire
September 26 - October 2 Club Bali Hai, Moorea, French Polynesia
October 3 - 13 Cruise on the Paul Gauguin, French Polynesia
First week in November Orlando (lodging TBD) Epcot Wine and Food Festival

and we're hoping to fit in another dive trip in early July


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jan 11, 2009)

Feb 1-8     Marriott Barony Beach in Hilton Head, SC
Feb 8-15   Marriott SurfWatch in Hilton Head, SC
Feb 15-22  Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head, SC
Feb 22 - Mar 1 Marriott Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach, SC
June 27-Jul 4  Back to Hilton Head staying at Southwinds Resort
Oct 3-10   Smuggler's Notch Resort in Vermont
Oct 10-17  Vacation Village in Berkshires in Ma.

And I'm always looking.
Bernie


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> The Pound is down from $2.00 to $1.75 (my last two trips last year) to around $1.50-$1.55. Best I have seen it in a while. Similar but not quite as big a drop for the Euro, $1.60 to $1.35.
> 
> Cheers



Try Ukraine, where the hrynna has lost half its value against the dollar. Great time to see Kiev, Odessa, Lviv, or Crimea.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 12, 2009)

New Orleans for Mardi Gras, Hilton Head for Memorial Day, North Georgia mtns for July 4th and another extended weekend in summer (our timeshare there conveniently allows us to split our week), Charleston SC in late Aug, and probably will go back to Cozumel over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 13, 2009)

February - Lake Tahoe
March - Myrtle Beach
September - Las Vegas


----------



## bass (Jan 13, 2009)

Jan 31  week at Pacific Shores, British Columbia
May 3   week at Buganvilias, Puerto Vallarta
Nov 7    week at Cedar Cove, Cedar Key, FL

Looking at Germany and Traverse City for additional weeks

Nancy


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 14, 2009)

Last year I couldn't beleive the amount of vacations everyone took in a years time.  I asked how everyone got such good trades and kept track of everything,  I had just joined TUG and didn't know anything, how to work the system to get the places and dates I wanted.  Well one year later and endless amounts of research on TUG has helped me alot. Thanks to everyone's info I now have a list.

Jan. - DVC Saratoga Springs II trade
Feb. - Marriott St Thomas
Apr. - Marriott St Kitts
Jun. - DVC boardwalk
Jul. - Surfside Falmouth, MA  II trade
Sept. - Harborside Atlantis II trade
Nov. - Thanksgiving Villa del Arco Cabo
Dec. - New years Aruba Surfclub -II trade

Thank You to all those that post on the sightings board!
Crystal


----------



## janej (Jan 14, 2009)

Jan 23 - 5 days at Streamside at Vail
Apr - Marriott’s Fairway Villas at Seaview, Atlantic City
Jun/July a trip to China
Aug 23-30, WDW (may have to cancel depends on how long the trip to China is)
Dec 22-29, Villa Roma Resort Lodges, Catskill, NY


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 14, 2009)

WINSLOW said:


> Last year I couldn't beleive the amount of vacations everyone took in a years time.  I asked how everyone got such good trades and kept track of everything,  I had just joined TUG and didn't know anything, how to work the system to get the places and dates I wanted.  Well one year later and endless amounts of research on TUG has helped me alot. Thanks to everyone's info I now have a list.
> 
> Jan. - DVC Saratoga Springs II trade
> Feb. - Marriott St Thomas
> ...



you are going to great places this year. you will love the harborside, it is wonderful.


----------



## susiequeve (Jan 17, 2009)

We'll be happy to go on two (maybe three) trips this year:

May  2nd- Harborside, Atlantis, Starwood trade and free air.

July 4th - Aruba, Marriott Ocean Club, timeshare trade.

August - 4 days, possible trip to Niagara Falls, Canadian side, just  breaktaking view of the falls and great time of year.  We'll drive to Canada - only 9 hours from Rhode Island.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 17, 2009)

CatLovers said:


> Jan - Veracruz Mexico (5 days)
> Feb - Maui HI (2 weeks)
> Mar - San Francisco CA (extra-long weekend)
> Apr - Veracruz Mexico (10 days)
> ...



You really do have some nice trips lined up for this year but I did notice you have nothing for June. Hopefully we'll be able to do another get together.

Our plans are as follows
Mar-Apr 3 weeks in Texas
1 week in San Antonio ( private condo booked through DAE)
1 week at Bandera Homestead
1 week at Royale Beach and Tennis Club

June 14 1 week at Meadow Lake Golf and Ski Resort

Sept Holiday Park Kelowna BC

Oct-Nov 3 weeks at Camelback Resort in Scottsdale and still looking for another week in that area or maybe Las Vegas or Palm Springs.

Lynn


----------



## MelBay (Jan 17, 2009)

We are going to Nuevo Vallarta (Grand Mayan) in March.  It's our first time out of the US together, and we're both terribly excited.  My husband was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins Lymphoma in October, and his last chemotherapy treatment will be about a month before we leave.  We plan for it to be a "remission" celebration, as he's doing better than the doctors ever hoped for.

In October we'll be at Stillwaters in Branson, which is our home resort.

Then two weeks after that DH will be in Daytona with buddies for Biketoberfest.  That's one I'm glad to miss.


----------



## mamadot (Jan 17, 2009)

Have not booked to much this year yet but so far:

Newport Coast in Feb.
Shadow Ridge in April
Newport Coast in July
Royal Islander in Oct.

More to come!


----------



## vettebuf (Jan 18, 2009)

I just put a lot of your choices on my wish list.

We just came back from a cruise yesterday. The other trips for this year are:

April-Mayan Palace, Riviera Mayan (RCI)
May-Ocean City, NJ
June-Hyatt Cancun Caribe-3rd time-we love it(RHC)
September-Ocean City, NJ
October-12 night Med cruise RT from Rome

Two trips to Baltimore for work don't count, do they?


----------



## lprstn (Jan 20, 2009)

vettebuf said:


> Two trips to Baltimore for work don't count, do they?



Sure they do, free trips are always the best!!   However, only if you take time to see the places you are visiting and not just working around the clock.


----------



## rsonc (Jan 20, 2009)

Las Vegas -HGVC Flamingo - Today!!
5 night Cruise on Carnival out of Tampa- March (spring Break)
Costa Rica - April for our 16th anniversary
Summer- Couple of trips to the coast camping and quading..

Susan


----------



## Noni (Jan 20, 2009)

February      South America/Antarctica cruise
June            Grand Cayman (2 WKS)
April            Cozumel (1 wk)
August         Boston


----------



## richardm (Jan 20, 2009)

Heading to Washington DC in March.. All the political coverage has actually gotten the teen interested in the area, so I figured I'd take advantage of the opportunity. We'll hit the museums, monuments, dinner at Marakesh, etc..


----------



## shagnut (Jan 20, 2009)

Feb: Dallas (neices wedding) non ts
May: Wyndam FF Nashville!!  (Yee-haw!!)
July: Taino Beach/Bahamas 
Sept: St George Utah  : Coral Ridge? New ts 3 br.
Feb:2010  Orlando/Daytona 500


----------



## rsnash (Jan 20, 2009)

January - Orlando, Marriott's Cypress Harbour (actually, we just got back) (trade of about to be expired 2007 week)

Feb-March - DH is in Atlanta, back & forth on a work assignment, so we're going to try to work out a block of 2+ weeks to make it worth my time to drive down with the dogs and escape the frigid northeast. Probably staying a "suites" hotel though, no TS in Atlanta.

May - Bahamas, Atlantis - we won a trip to The Cove + airfare, will supplement the 3 night Cove trip with a TS bonus week if it is less than currently booked hotel room ($600 for 4 nights! NOT at Atlantis. ).

September - Hilton Head, South Carolina, Marriott SurfWatch (2008 trade)

Nov/Dec - tentative week in New Orleans at Thanksgiving or Christmas. We just bought a $1 ebay sale at our favorite place in NOLA. So, if dh has enough personal days left to make up a week, we'll use it. Otherwise, I'll deposit it in II. But I'm proud of us for finally buying a TS that we'll actually use, rather than only trade, as I can easily see us going to NO at least every other year.  

Thank you to my new TUG friends for helping me learn how to better plan our vacations to make full use of our TS experience.


----------



## Larry (Jan 20, 2009)

*2009 vacations*

1)January- Just got back from Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
2) April   -  Annual family vacation Vacation Village at Weston
3) August - Planning to go to Colorado
4) November- Allen House London


----------



## jamstew (Jan 21, 2009)

March - 45-year high school reunion in Meridian, MS (obviously non-TS)  

May - DVC Old Key West & DVC Villas at Wilderness Lodge. The first week is a girls' trip and the second week with my kids & grandkids.

October - 1 week, Sundial at Mustang Towers, Port Aransas, Texas. I just bought this week on eBay for $50   I've stayed there twice and have been looking for a TS there for years. I love Port A, it's a 4-hour drive from home,  and I go in October every year anyway. I'm super excited about this purchase and would never have even thought about it if not for TUG. 

December - DVC Beach Club Villas


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jan 21, 2009)

He changed jobs 5 years ago - vacation cut from 5 to 3 weeks :annoyed: 

Cruising Mexican Riviera in February (already booked before purchase of timeshare) - week

Mission trip with youth to Vancleave AL in June - week

CasaMagna Marriott Cancun Resort (Marriott points!!) in December - week


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Jan - Hot Springs, AR
Feb - Hot Springs, AR
Mar - Hot Springs, AR
Apr - Hot Springs, AR
Jun - Ruidodo, NM

Due to fiscal issues I cancelled the following this year

Jan - Deerfield Beach, FL
Jan - Las Vegas, NV
Jul  - Ruidoso, NM (tentative)
Aug- Ruidoso, NM (tentative)

George


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 21, 2009)

February: Western Med. Cruise and 5 day stay in Sunny Isles, FL
July: Los Abrigados and Santa Fe Opera (La Traviota)
August/September: 4 week road trip of CA coast. Inn at the Opera, Pacific Grove, San Luis Bay Inn, San Clemente Inn
October: annual Puerto Vallarta 3 week trip-renting 2 weeks because we love the unit/building and 1 week at Lindo Mar
December: Scottsdale Links


----------



## vettebuf (Jan 22, 2009)

Eight hours a day for work, the rest of the time is mine! I'm staying at Brookshire Suites, which is a short block from the Inner Harbor. And I'm bringing DH and our labradoodle. There's a pet fee but it's worth it. The doorman really likes her.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 22, 2009)

So far this is what we have for the year:

Feb: New Orleans..long weekend for hubby's bday
Feb: Williamsburg...Governors Green..long weekend to attend concert. 
March: Williamsburg..Powhatan...long weekend with kids for tournament
April: St. Martin..Royal Palm Beach..kids spring break
May: Wisconsin Dells...Chula Vista...business and to meet up with family
June: Virginia Beach...Four Sails...extended family vacation
June: NYC...Manhattan Club for anniversary week
July: Northern CA...still in planning stages
Sept: Cabo San Lucas...DH and myself...no kids
Sept: Oceanside....few days for business and family vacation

I have to laugh because until I became a member of TUG, we never planned a vacation.  We just decided a few weeks out to go and off we went. I realize now that part of the fun is planning and reading up on the area. And I get soooooo many great ideas by reading posts on the board.

Cindy


----------



## folashade (Jan 23, 2009)

Feb - San Fran presidents wkend
Mar - Orlando for work and staying a few days
Mar - Dallas for work adding 2 days with friends
April - turks & Caicos
May - Chicago work/personal
May - Vegas - personal/work
May - Phoenix personal/work
June - Seattle adding vancouver for personal for a few days
June - 7 day Baltic cruise
July - Savannah long weekend
Aug - DC personal/work
Nov - cruise
Dec - Westin Kierland


----------



## andrea t (Jan 23, 2009)

Jan      1 night NCL Gem Cruise
April     7 night S. Caribbean cruise Adventure of the Seas
May     11 night Mediteranean cruise Celebrity Solstice
Aug      San Diego & trade to Newport Coast
Dec      7 night E. Caribbean cruise Oasis of the Seas


----------



## lprstn (Jan 24, 2009)

*Go tuggers! Go!*

Wow, there are some really great vacations planned by everyone...I've stolen some ideas for my planning of 2010 which is now underway!  Start planning and banking as early as you can...

Keep it coming...


----------



## Carta (Jan 24, 2009)

April 17- 30 --------Pompano and Palm Beach,FL
Hopefully more, come summer..


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 24, 2009)

lprstn said:


> Wow, there are some really great vacations planned by everyone...I've stolen some ideas for my planning of 2010 which is now underway!  Start planning and banking as early as you can...
> 
> Keep it coming...



2010? wow you are good. i haven't thought that far ahead yet. it's pretty late for me. i better get started.


----------

